# Original PLL video: algorithms and fingertricks



## luhdi (Nov 25, 2012)

With this video You can choose which PLL you want to see just by clicking on it. When you are on the video of one PLL you can click on "back to the Homepage" to watch other PLLs. 






If you want to see it directly on youtube : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpocGD23o4Y


----------



## erikoui (Nov 25, 2012)

Good job! 
I like interactive videos
Are you making one for OLL too?


----------



## luhdi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for your encouraging comment, it took a lot of time to do !
Yeah probably if people like this one and are willing to see the same thing for OLL I might do it =) But that would take time
But I am planning to do the same thing for 2x2 PBL for ortega method soon ;-)


----------



## JE007 (Nov 25, 2012)

Really nice!
OLL would be great...


----------



## luhdi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks =) 
I'm thinking about it, that's a good suggestion ;-)


----------



## cubizh (Nov 25, 2012)

I made an OLL video with annotations and menu for each of the 57 cases for the algs I used at the time. The video has 200 links/annotations and it took several (5+) hours to complete. If you go for it make sure you don't lose motivation because it's a lot of work  Good luck.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 26, 2012)

cubizh said:


> I made an OLL video with annotations and menu for each of the 57 cases for the algs I used at the time. The video has 200 links/annotations and it took several (5+) hours to complete. If you go for it make sure you don't lose motivation because it's a lot of work  Good luck.



Link?


----------



## luhdi (Nov 26, 2012)

cubizh said:


> I made an OLL video with annotations and menu for each of the 57 cases for the algs I used at the time. The video has 200 links/annotations and it took several (5+) hours to complete. If you go for it make sure you don't lose motivation because it's a lot of work  Good luck.



Nice job 'i know how much work it is ! But if you've already made one I might do it a bit differently (but still interactive) I have a few ideas for that =)


----------



## JHB (Nov 26, 2012)

Great work! I just subscribed!


----------



## luhdi (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks ! I'm doing more and more videos so you will be notifyed when I do a new one =) if you have any suggestions or request for other videos don't hesitate =)


----------



## jskyler91 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey, nice video; I am thinking about doing mine as well especially since I just reworked my G perms to be sub 1. How did you make the links at the beginning?

Feel free to pm me


----------



## luhdi (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi thanks =)
I just put youtube annotations on the pictures and put a link on it ! It's really easy but if you need more details you can send me a message or ask here and I'll be glad to help you =)


----------



## cubizh (Nov 29, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Link?



If you click on my youtube channel (below my avatar), it's the featured video there. 
Didn't want to post my video directly on a thread about another video.
Thank you for your interest though.


----------

